# Starting a saltwater/tropical aquarium...but...



## corben69max (May 9, 2015)

ok so me and my friend decided we would start an aquarium (ok in the VERY beginning he wanted to do freshwater goldfishes, which I was not for :'D but they didn't last long because our room gets easily hot, so it was more suited for tropical fishes) .

What puzzles me right now is that even though we have a filter, bubblers, heater (to keep it around 80-76), the tank get's easily cloudy in just 2+ days. I know we had to go buy Distilled Water for them and buy Aquarium salt because the tap water is just horrendous in my town (I literally get sick if I drink the tap water cause there's just so much chlorine and other added things that even the filter couldn't keep up when we did the gold fish). Even though we use the Distilled Water, we didn't have much of a choice but to rinse the rocks off with tap water (it was boiling hot but I fear it is the reason the water is still getting cloudy).

We get everything from walmart and I thought maybe anyone had any ideas or tips as to how to go about this problem.

Also the fish are still doing just fine, 2 Swordtails and a cori-something bottom feeder :'3


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

You should contact your city water management. They will tell the information behind your water, including parameters. Did you cycle the aquarium? Maybe that is why.


----------



## corben69max (May 9, 2015)

Plakattyphoon1234 said:


> You should contact your city water management. They will tell the information behind your water, including parameters. Did you cycle the aquarium? Maybe that is why.


Well, he said cycling the Distilled water wouldn't be necessary, but I didn't think to still cycle after rinsing the rocks with tap water . That may be it, ok well that's one mystery solved lol 

The fishes are still doing good, so there must not be enough to hurt them, just to ahoy me with cloudyness . Thank you for helping me.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

corben69max said:


> Well, he said cycling the Distilled water wouldn't be necessary, but I didn't think to still cycle after rinsing the rocks with tap water . That may be it, ok well that's one mystery solved lol
> 
> The fishes are still doing good, so there must not be enough to hurt them, just to ahoy me with cloudyness . Thank you for helping me.


I'm confused? I hope this isn't a "saltwater" tank. Do not use salt with freshwater fish. I have so many questions, I don't know where to begin


----------

